# old western plow cables are too short???



## navigator99 (Oct 25, 2014)

is there any way to esxtend or buy longer cables? mine are 9feet and i am installing everything custom onto a 99 lincoln navigator, past the cables on the passenger side at first because i was sure 9' would be plenty but i was about 2 feet short. so now i past then from my center console straight to my upper firewall above my stearing colomn and then straight across passing next to my head drivers headlight. this time i came up about 8 inches short and i have no more play anywhere.
they must have some 10-12 feet cables out there or somekind of adapers to extend my cables. let me know what you guys think, anything could help me right now because i am loss, cables are wrapping around a 5.4l engine that is about 2 inches from the firewall....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Search the plow supplies. But they weren't made for your trk remember that


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never heard nor seen of cables longer than 9'


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

what the hell you putting that on ? ranger


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Citytow;1853281 said:


> what the hell you putting that on ? ranger


Try reading his post and not just looking at the pictures.

OP, these controls are meant to be mounted on the dash. Putting the control on the center console is most likely why the cables are not long enough.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I feel bad doing this but 56180 is the western part number for 12 foot cables. 

The cables aren't long enough because he mounted a conventional mount in front of the bumper. They mounted cable controls on floor pedistals for years.

Remember the following: 
the cables must be ran with no more than 6" radius turns, any tighter and the system wouldn't work properly.
Pack the pump cable connection pockets with grease to displace water.
IMO you are going to F*** that truck up carrying that much weight that far forward. Add the amount of counter weight you'll need to balance the weight bias and run it in to a pile you may not open the doors quite as easy anymore.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

kimber750;1853393 said:


> Try reading his post and not just looking at the pictures. .


But the pictures tell the real story:laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And that trk has factory air ride, hate to see what happens at the end if the season. Will it still work or will it burn up the pump


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

basher;1853398 said:


> I feel bad doing this but 56180 is the western part number for 12 foot cables.
> 
> The cables aren't long enough because he mounted a conventional mount in front of the bumper. They mounted cable controls on floor pedistals for years.
> 
> ...


I have seen them on the tranny tunnel but never on the center console. Most the time I have seen the control mounted to the dash.


----------



## navigator99 (Oct 25, 2014)

installing on a 99 navigator, i mounted the plow on the truck already and the suspension almost didn't budge, original air ride still works perfect and it doesn't adjust often enough to bother me, after about 10 minutes of having one wheel off the ground the suspension drops the air in that wheel and sometimes it will turn one the compressor for the opposite wheel.
joy stick is in the middle of my center console, about 6 inches from the dash and about 8 inches off the tranny so its not that much differnt then having it on the dash unless it would of been on the left of the steering wheel which i am trying to avoid.
today i will try routing the cables under the truck directly to see if that helps.
if that doesn't work i'll look into the 12' cables "Basher" mentioned, thanks everyone i'll post some pictures once i'm done.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You also forgetting about driving, and when you stop and back up. 
Just saying that's a lot of work on the compressor, and all the sensors


----------

